# Research Dynamics Coyote Team Five



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone heard of the Team Five? I'm unable to find any info on this one. Airfreetires has a few Teams but no Team Five. Maybe an older model?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Does the serial number start DS?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

pick up on an OLD thread...I just picked up a Research Dynamics Coyote ALU 5.5. I think it's a '95 model but theres not much info . I'm going by specs for a 5.0, nothing on a 5.5. LX/XT drivetrain, Pederson brakes, Diacompe levers, Gripshift... The frame is 7000 series aluminum with really nice welds and the downtube is triangular. ??


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Is it for sale?





Just kidding.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course it is!





Just kidding.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

my friend picked up a coyote 3 for free on craigslist boise. he traded it for a ps1


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

da'HOOV said:


> pick up on an OLD thread...I just picked up a Research Dynamics Coyote ALU 5.5. I think it's a '95 model but theres not much info . I'm going by specs for a 5.0, nothing on a 5.5. LX/XT drivetrain, Pederson brakes, Diacompe levers, Gripshift... The frame is 7000 series aluminum with really nice welds and the downtube is triangular. ??


What is your question? Is this a question?


----------



## diddy30 (Nov 9, 2011)

*research dynamics alu5*

hi, i've got a reasearch dynamics alu 5,my father in law got it new years ago and its only been used about 3 times,so it's in pristine as new condition.i think he got it in 95.it has full xt group set and a fancy headset with a kind of rubber bush for cushioning.it's got solid forks too.he give it to his daughter to use[my wife]so long as she takes very special care of it,i went out with him once and he carried it over puddles,thats how clean it is,are these bikes worth anything? not that he'll ever allow me to sell it!!


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

*Research Dynamics*

I had one myself and I doubt its worth much, I gave mine to my brother in law many years ago. Just wondering, I bought mine when I was in Colorado and idea where he got his?


----------



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

Since this thread keeps popping up, here's all the info I found about these bikes. I bought mine new for my sophmore year of college as my first mountain bike.

The company sold skis and branched into bikes. I think they were based in Idaho. They were sold through sporting goods stores, predominatly from the Rockys westwards. That being said, I bought mine '94 at Indianapols Sports, a chain that came and went quickly. 

Of the frames (6 or 7) I've seen, alot were made in Korea. Not exactly a hotbed of bike production. They usually look good at the headtube and like crap at the bb or dropouts.

They're worth between $50-175 today as a cheap beater trainsportation/parts bikes.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, I remember their bikes being around earlier than 1994, say 1990 maybe even before that. Plus all I saw were the steel frames, orangish colored. Didn't know about the aluminum frames until now!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We sold RD Coyote bikes through our ski / bike shop from 1991 to 1995 or 6, but they had been selling them a year or two before we started selling them. We got them through our RD Ski distributor. Most were spec'd fairly well for the price, but they ran limited production runs so weren't always available throughout the season. They were primarily produced for and sold through ski shops, and many were bought by ski shop employees in the early spring at a pretty good employee price.

We also sold bikes branded with the KASTLE ski brand.

These RD and Kastle bikes, along with Shasta bikes, were sold as price point fill in for when we did not have and could not get the right size Schwinn or GT to satisfy a customer, and we had several in our rental fleet.


----------

